# 2 bed apartment needed for 2 months next year



## mindxb (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi,

We've decided that next year we will visit the Costa Del Sol for the first time in years to see if all is doom and gloom! 

Can anyone suggest a decent, good value 2 bed... somewhere along the Costa where we can stay for between 1-2 months (probably July & Aug) to suss out residential areas, schools and the state of the country

Appreciate your comments...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mindxb said:


> Hi,
> 
> We've decided that next year we will visit the Costa Del Sol for the first time in years to see if all is doom and gloom!
> 
> ...


can you not come ANY other 2 months of the year??

in July & Aug anything that will normally go for 1000€ a month, will suddenly be going for 1000€ a week


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

YES!!!!! Not a good time to come. I wont go into the details, but they are well documented on here. I rent a house til next october, but my landlady has been trying desperately to get me to leave for July and August as she can make what I pay in a month in a week!

I guess the best thing to do is to go inland a bit and you may find that prices are cheaper, especially during the summer months. Schools in Spain close at the end of June and during August, most of the country seems to go on holiday

another point is that during the summer with it being the tourist season, there does appear to be a lot of jobs, work and optimism going on, which may not reflect the general mood of the country - mind you by next summer who knows????? The best time to come for a look is January or February. You'll see it at its worst, which is probably the best time to see somewhere that you're planning to live in long term and things will be cheaper. But of course, its not much fun then and you probably want to get a bit of a holiday out of it???? So maybe April May???

Jo xxx


----------



## mindxb (Jul 10, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> can you not come ANY other 2 months of the year??
> 
> in July & Aug anything that will normally go for 1000€ a month, will suddenly be going for 1000€ a week


Possibly some of June... but with 3 months holiday here and temps of 40-45+, I really want to escape over the school holidays... and maybe get a feel for life in Spain during the holidays. Appreciate what you're saying though...


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2011)

mindxb said:


> Hi,
> 
> We've decided that next year we will visit the Costa Del Sol for the first time in years to see if all is doom and gloom!
> 
> ...


Sounds like a busmans holiday coming then.. its currently 38 degrees outside here! Budget on 1000€ a week for an apartment on the coast, bargains can be had inland though. Friends of ours have just rented a 3bed townhouse in Alhaurin el Grande for 300€ a month for July/Aug


----------



## mindxb (Jul 10, 2011)

ShinyAndy said:


> Sounds like a busmans holiday coming then.. its currently 38 degrees outside here! Budget on 1000€ a week for an apartment on the coast, bargains can be had inland though. Friends of ours have just rented a 3bed townhouse in Alhaurin el Grande for 300€ a month for July/Aug


That sounds good. I'm not sure of all the 'suburbs' but somewhere near to the main towns so we can check them out would be good.

38 is cool with/for me.... it's persistent 43+ for July, Aug, Sep with very high humidity that becomes unbearable. 6 months of the year are perfect though


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2011)

If you want anywhere along the coast then you will be paying ridiculous money (remember that Spain basically shuts for August and seemingly the entire population descends on the CDS - nowhere to park, beaches rammed, restaurants fully booked & stupid tourists everywhere that you keep tripping over - quite possibly the worst time to visit imo and why we go on holiday then to get away from it all!!) if you want sensible money then you will need to hire a car and head inland 30-40mins. You would be much better coming Sept/Oct when it is still hot, places are still open and you get a proper feel for what the place is like


----------



## mindxb (Jul 10, 2011)

jojo said:


> YES!!!!! Not a good time to come. I wont go into the details, but they are well documented on here. I rent a house til next october, but my landlady has been trying desperately to get me to leave for July and August as she can make what I pay in a month in a week!
> 
> I guess the best thing to do is to go inland a bit and you may find that prices are cheaper, especially during the summer months. Schools in Spain close at the end of June and during August, most of the country seems to go on holiday
> 
> ...


The high-prices in Summer are expected... shows perhaps that tourism isn't that bad. We're looking for a base if you like, close to the main costal towns but perhaps not right there. It looks like it would have to be during school holidays though. Could manage a week or two during other school breaks...


----------



## mindxb (Jul 10, 2011)

ShinyAndy said:


> If you want anywhere along the coast then you will be paying ridiculous money (remember that Spain basically shuts for August and seemingly the entire population descends on the CDS - nowhere to park, beaches rammed, restaurants fully booked & stupid tourists everywhere that you keep tripping over - quite possibly the worst time to visit imo and why we go on holiday then to get away from it all!!) if you want sensible money then you will need to hire a car and head inland 30-40mins. You would be much better coming Sept/Oct when it is still hot, places are still open and you get a proper feel for what the place is like


A short holiday in May or October is doable... but not for long. Maybe you're right though... we'd get a much better feel for life in Spain. My husband agrees with you


----------



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

mindxb said:


> Hi,
> 
> We've decided that next year we will visit the Costa Del Sol for the first time in years to see if all is doom and gloom!
> 
> ...


Our friends have a 2 bed 2 bath apartment in El Faro next to Fuengirols. I'll PM yu the details.


----------



## mindxb (Jul 10, 2011)

natalieml said:


> Our friends have a 2 bed 2 bath apartment in El Faro next to Fuengirols. I'll PM yu the details.


Hi, read your PM first so pls excuse the multiple messages! Looks great - will read more later tonight... after son's bedtime


----------

